# fill over wood chips?



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Amateuralex said:


> Howdy folks. We had a big pine removed, and they left a fair amount (half a cubic yard?) of wood chips where it was. The tree sat in a depression, and now we want to fill it in and grass it over. Probably 2 cubic yards of soil required for that. Can we just dump soil right on top of the wood chips? Is there some problem I am not forseeing?


Spread the mulch out a lot before covering over it, because it will decompose. Also, the soil itself will settle quite a bit. So plan on adding more soil next spring.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

DrHicks said:


> Spread the mulch out a lot before covering over it, because it will decompose. Also, the soil itself will settle quite a bit. So plan on adding more soil next spring.


OK cool, so it's just a bit of settling to worry about, perfect, thanks a ton.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The decomposing material will draw nitrogen from the soil and plants for the process so plan on compensating for that. You need to monitor Ph as well. 

And plan on settling for years to come if this was a large old tree.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> The decomposing material will draw nitrogen from the soil and plants for the process so plan on compensating for that. You need to monitor Ph as well.
> 
> And plan on settling for years to come if this was a large old tree.


 

many of them:yes:


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

chrisn said:


> many of them:yes:


And some more after that. I Have um come back and rake it out, or you rake it out and use it for mulch and save th3 or 4 bucks a bag.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

notmrjohn said:


> And some more after that. I Have um come back and rake it out, or you rake it out and use it for mulch and save th3 or 4 bucks a bag.


raking out the chips would be the way to go:thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

But you will only get as much as the stump grinder chewed up. You will still get settling for years to come.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> But you will only get as much as the stump grinder chewed up. You will still get settling for years to come.


 

very true:yes:


----------

